# 66 tri power issues



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

The two outside carbs on my tri power don't seem to open up all the way when the peddle is pushed down to the floor. I have played around with the two throttle cables that would supposedly works on the tri power. One is the three hole and the other is the one hole. I'm running the three hole now and it's on the outside or farthest hole from the firewall. This opens up the outside carbs about 3/4 open. I've adjusted the arm out all the way to give me as much throttle as possible. but it's still not enough. When placed in the middle hole it holds the throttle open too far and doesn't allow adjustment for idle (results are too much idle speed). I was thinking of bending the two short linkage arms that open the outside carbs a little to compensate for the lack of throttle cable issues. But, I'm thinking that shouldn't be the only remedy...It should be working properly with the correct cable...It's a new tri power .....Hope this makes sense and any help would be very appreciative...thanks guys. 

:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Almost sounds like the throttle cable is too short. Sure it's the correct one?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well...I bought both...the one and the three hole cable.....Do you know which one is correct...or do you have a part # for the correct one?


----------



## buish (Sep 17, 2011)

i have a 66 tripower and i'm using the 3 hole. i bought a 1 hole before, but it was not the correct cable length even though its advertised that it would work. 

i also lengthened the mechanical linkage on mine to be able to have more adjustment. i bought a bolt with the same thread size and pitch and cut the head off and used a couple of nuts.

i was in the same position as you before and getting the 3 hole cable and lengthening the mechanical linkage solved the issue.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*buish*.....thanks so much for taking the time to help me with this issue....I like what you did to remedy the problem...It's been frustrating not having ALL my tri power. I sent a message to the guy that built mine...Mike Wasson, in Illinois... built mine last year and did a remarkable job....I put the thing on when I got it and it fired up immediately without any adjustments..runs great.. except for that cable issue....this is what Mike emailed me just yesterday....

This makes sense. Here is how you can fix it.

Remove the clamp that is on the throttle cable bracket, leaving the cable loose. Have someone get in the car and push accel petal to the floor and hold it there. Now, pull the cable back until all three carbs are wide open. If you, then, hold the flare on the end of the cable up to the bracket....this is where it should mount. You can elongate the 2 holes that attach the bracket tot he motor, to pick up 1/2" or so. And, you can open up the slot inthe bracket, where the cable mounts. 

Now you can go for a ride and feel all three carbs open up!

Mike


You may want to rethink your method...If anything it will make your tri power look more correct...then again..if yours is working fine....If it isn't broke don't fix it, kind of thing may apply......

thanks again your response....


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

there is a page in the shop manual, I forget exactly what it says but check it out. your problem might be the pedal assembly under the dash. it gives measurements to check. you might have to bend a rod under the dash.


----------

